# ¿Cómo se pueden aprovechar los teléfonos descompuestos?



## renteriia (Abr 28, 2010)

buenas...
yo queria pedirles que si alguien sabe algun invento o cosa para hacer con un telefono descompuesto 

de antemano. gracias


----------



## Dano (Abr 28, 2010)

arreglarlo o tirarlo cualquiera de las dos cosas son útiles...


----------



## sammaael (Abr 28, 2010)

como que cosa te imaginas... en esto de la electronica mucha basura para el resto de la gente es un tesoro para nosotros... yo que tu lo despiezo haber que se salva..
Aunque no se que es o que tienes en mente...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Abr 28, 2010)

bueno, puedes usar el auricular para hacer un manos libres para un celular....jaja... son bromas....

Si no lo puedes arreglar, le puedes sacar piezas para usarlas como repuestos.... o analizarlo y buscar información para entender como funcionaba.... pero botarlo es antiecológico


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2010)

como te dijeron, si lo arreglas sirve, sino , anda haciendo espacio en tu casa si vas a juntar cosas que no sirven 

o podes dejarlo en la calle atado con un piolin, y cuando un electronico lo va a recoger lo vas tirando .
cuando lo tenes cerca zas .........atrapas a un electronico 

no se para que te sirva un electronico .....pero es una aplicacion


----------



## renteriia (Abr 29, 2010)

si pes yo espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con un diagrama o algo asii =D


----------



## sammaael (Abr 29, 2010)

es que si el telefono esta malo lo mas que se me ocurre que hagas es ver que componentes puedes rescatar y con eso hacer otra cosa .... bueno haber si http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacGyver hace algo interesante con eso jajaja


----------



## electrodan (Abr 29, 2010)

Los tubos no tienen ningún gas adentro. Lo que tiene es vacío que hace que implosione cuando lo abrís. Lo que puede ser tóxico son los compuestos fluorescentes.
En cuanto a los celulares, que yo sepa no tienen nada que pueda ser reutilizado fácilmente. Por dos motivos: los circuitos integrados están encapsulados de forma que es casi imposible manipularlos sin equipamiento muy costoso, y es casi imposible encontrar información útil sobre la gran mayoría de ellos.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 29, 2010)

de que estamos hablando de un celular o un telefono domiciliario???


----------



## renteriia (Abr 29, 2010)

es uno de casa es general electric


----------



## renteriia (Abr 29, 2010)

hahaha
esque el telefono ya es muy iejo pero tiene display y pues la verdad no me quiero deshacer de el


----------



## sammaael (Abr 29, 2010)

la verdad no se que puedas hacer con el....


----------



## electrodan (Abr 30, 2010)

Ahora si, es un teléfono inalámbrico. Podés cambiarle la batería y venderlo (dices que funciona) o armar algo con el módulo de RF, entre otras cosas.

Aunque si es de los modernos aplica lo mismo que a los celulares.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 30, 2010)

Que manera de hablar XXXXXXXX che! :enfadado: podes hacer algo un poco mas productivo como esto http://www.neoteo.com/radiocontrol-para-modelismo-de-12-canales-16319.neo
Fijate si anda la transmision de audio y listo, no es dificil de hacer y por ahi te sirve para algo


----------

